# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Surfen mit neuem Hftgelenk?

## Sonnenschein

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe vor 15 Monaten ein neues Hftgelenk bekommen und bin nach einem Jahr wieder aufs Board gestiegen, allerdings immer mit einem mulmigen Gefhl im Bauch.
Hat irgend jemand Erfahrungswerte beim Surfen mit neuer Hfte?
Freue mich ber viele Antworten
Moni

----------


## Heiner

Hallo,
Mein Mann hat bereits 2 neue Hftgelenke. Wir waren inzwischen schon 2mal in Capetown beim Windsurfen und sind gerade vom Urlaub aus Maui zurck. Auch bei Kappelwasser am Gardasee ist er zum Surfen. Es gibt berhaupt keine Probleme mit den Hften. Er hat jedesmal nach der OP 3 Monate Pause mit jedem Sport gemacht und dann auch gleich wieder zum Surfen begonnen, erst natrlich auch vorsichtig. Inzwischen denkt er berhaupt nicht mehr dran. Auch Schifahren und Mountainbiken geht wieder wie vorher und ohne Schmerzen.
Also nur Mut, wenn alles fest verheilt ist, gehts schon wieder.
Elfi

----------


## Sonnenschein

Hallo,
vielen Dank fr die beraus positive Antwort! Das beruhigt mich doch sehr! Jetzt kann ich hoffentlich mit freiem Kopf in die Surfsaison starten! Im Juni geht's nach Medano, dann hat die Hfte Hrtetest!
Vielen Dank noch mal!
Monika

----------


## Tinchen81

Hey das freut mich, dass zu so einem ungewhnlichem Thema auch eine Antwort gefunden wurde. Wozu so ein Forum doch alles gut sein kann.

Tinchen

----------


## t.t.m.

Moni, wie war es denn bei dir? Hast du keine Probleme gehabt?

----------


## Sonnenschein

Hallo,
und wie ich Probleme hatte! Meine OP ist jetzt 2,5 Jahre her. Als ich nach einem Jahr wieder aufs Brett gestiegen bin, bin ich gesurft wie ein Anfnger! Der Kopf hat nicht mitgespielt, ich hatte unheimlich Angst, was wre wenn....
Irgendwann musste ich mich entscheiden, richtig oder gar nicht.
Heute surfe ich in El Medano auf Teneriffa, bei Welle und denke nicht mehr an das neue Hftgelenk! Ich war gerade letzte Woche zum Rntgen, alles tipp top! Ich hoffe meine Antwort war hilfreich!
Viele Grsse aus El Medano
Moni

----------


## Upstream

Hallo Sonnenschein,
du bist ein Vorbild fr viele. Gib nie auf !

----------


## Sonnenschein

Vielen Dank, das werde ich nicht!

----------


## Krischaan

Das gleiche erzhlen viele Skifahrer. Kopfsache UND wichtig ist, dass du den Sport vorher beherrscht hast und nicht neu lernst!!!
Es gibt da fr rzte wenige Daten bzw. Erfahrungen, weil der normale Hftpatient nicht diese Ansprche hat!
Die Prothesen halten das aus, nur der Krper muss es wollen  :Smile: 

Passieren kann natrlich immer was, aber dann drfen wir nicht vor die Tr gehen  :Smile: 

Toll so und weiter so!!!

----------


## Surf-Max

Beim Surfen mache ich mir wegen des noch ausstehenden neuen Hftgelenks keinen Kopp.
Im Juli war ich zwecks O.P.-Termins in der Klinik, aber der sehr sympathische junge Arzt, selber Triathlet, meinte, ich solle es mir noch berlegen. Der Leidensdruck sei noch zu gering. Surfen kann ich noch gut mit der maroden Hfte, aber ich komme nicht mehr aufs Brett, wenn der Wind zum Wasserstart nicht mehr ausreicht. Bzw. nur unter ziemlich fiesen Schmerzen, die Bewegung des Gelenks ist zu eingeschrnkt. 
Ein guter Freund surft problemlos mit neuer Hfte. Ich hab seit der Diagnose vor vier Jahren mit Tennis und Laufen aufgehrt, was mir schwer fiel und immer noch schwer fllt. Und der Doc meinte, Laufen sei auch mit neuer Hfte der falsche Sport. Aber wir sind hier im Surf-Forum ...

Gru
Max

----------


## Sonnenschein

Hallo Max,
ich kann gut mit Dir fhlen. Ich habe mit Snowboarden und Skifahren aufgehrt, was mir auch sehr schwer viel, gesurft bin ich weiterhin! Und jetzt nach OP surfe ich wieder, gehe viel biken und wandern, und Ski und Snowboard habe ich gegen Schneeschuhe eingetauscht
Viele Grsse
Moni

----------


## Surf-Max

Jetzt hab ich fast genau zwei Jahre meine Titania, mein neues Hftgelenk. Saugut! Zwei Monate spter war ich auf Mallorca zum (Renn-)Radeln. Das scheint wohl der ideale Sport fr Hften. Bewegung ohne Belastung. Beim Surfen hatte ich nie Zweifel, dass das wieder klappen wrde. Jetzt hab ich die zweite Saison hinter mir, bei der ich wieder Schotstarts machen kann. Aber sehr ungern! Wenns geht, auch mit groen Segeln, dann nutze ich den Wind, um mich aufs Brett zu lupfen. Manchmal, wenns kabbelig ist und ich etwas berpowert bin, dann meldet sie sich. Macht nix, sptestens einen oder zwei Tage spter ist nix mehr. Ich bin begeistert von meinem Ersatzteil. Mit dem Laufen hab ich aber noch immer nicht so richtig begonnen. Da bin ich nach wie vor noch verunsichert. Obwohl es Marathonis gibt mit zwei knstlichen Hftgelenken. Aber Surfen ist mein Ding. Laufen tu ich normalerweise nur im Winterhalbjahr, wenn ich wetterbedingt nicht mehr surfen kann. Schei Winter. Frher war ich im Winter abgehauen nach El Medano, jetzt muss halt Mallorca herhalten. Weniger weit, und Radeln macht auch Spa.

Hang loose
Max

----------

